# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  "حماية الأسرار التجارية والمعرفة التقنية"د. جلال وفاء محمدين

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]حماية الأسرار التجارية والمعرفة التقنية
د. جلال وفاء محمدين مستشار قانوني في المصرف الصناعي الكويتي . دولة الكويت
مقدمة
تحتل اليوم المعرفة الفنية Know –How مكاناً هاماً وبارزاً بين موضعات الملكية الصناعية وذلك لما تثيره من مسائل شائكة ومعقدة سواء على الصعيد الوطني في الدول الصناعية الكبرى أو على الصعيد الدولي وبمناسبة نقلها من تلك الدول إلى مثيلاتها من الدول النامية.
والحقيقة أن أغلبية الدراسات العربية قامت بمعالجة المشكلات المصاحبة للمعرفة الفنية من منظور العقد الدولي أي في إطار النقل الدولي للتكنولوجيا من الدول الصناعية إلى الدول النامية، وعالجت هذه الدراسات العديد من المسائل الهامة مثل القانون الواجب التطبيق على عقود نقل التكنولوجيا، وشروط هذه العقود وأسلوب فض المنازعات التي قد تنشأ عنها.
ولايثور لدينا أدنى شك في جدوى هذه الدراسات من الناحيتين النظرية والعلمية، وخاصة بالنسبة للدول النامية على أن القليل من الدراسات قد توجهت إلى معالجة المشكلات القانونية للمعرفة الفنية في إطار النظم الوطنية في الدول الصناعية الكبرى، ولاجدل أيضاً في أهمية هذه الدراسات، ولاتستمد هذه الدراسات الأخيرة أهميتها فقط من كونها مجالاً خصباً للمقارنة النظرية بين النظم القانونية المختلفة، وإنما أيضاً لأنها من الناحية العملية تساعدنا على فهم طريقة التفكير والأسلوب الذي ينتهجه المشروع المالك للمعارف التكنولوجية عند التفاوض، ثم التعاقد على نقلها إلى الدول النامية، ومن بينها مصر، ذلك أننا لاينبغي أن نغفل عن المشروع مالك التكنولوجيا، في الدول الصناعية الكبرى عادة مايكون متأثراً حتى وهو يتعاقد على نقل التكنولوجيا خارج الحدود الإقليمية بالأفكار الوطنية السائدة في نظامه القانوني، بل إنه يحاول بطريقة أو بأخرى فرض هذه الأفكار على المشروع المتلقى لهذه المعارف التكنولوجية.
ومن ثم فلقد رأينا أن نتوجه في دراستنا للمعرفة الفنية إلى أحد القوانين الداخلية واخترنا لذلك القانون الأمريكي، فدراسة المعرفة الفنية في القانون الأمريكي لها مغزى هام، إذ أن الأفكار والمشكلات القانونية للمعرفة الفنية ظهرت أول ماظهرت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فأخذ الفقه بدعم من القضاء في تطوير نظرية عامة لحمايتها، وذلك من خلال مايعرف بقانون الأسرار التجارية Law of trade Secrets فأصبحت هناك معالجات فقهية عديدة، وتطبيقات قضائية لاحصر لها في هذا المجال، كما استقرت مصطلحات هذا الفرع الجديد من فروع القانون، لدرجة أن اصطلاح Know –How بات يستخدم في الكثير من الأحيان حتى في خارج الولايات المتحدة دون ترجمته.
وتزداد أهمية دراسة المعرفة الفنية إذا ما علمنا أن نظام براءات الاختراع أمسى في أفول في الآونة الأخيرة، فالحصول على براءة اختراع يقتضي من المخترع أو من المشروع الحائز للاختراع الكشف عنه للمجتمع في مقابل الحصول على حق استئثاري لاستغلاله لفترة محددة يصبح بعدها من حق أي مشتغل بالفن الصناعي استخدام الاختراع واستغلاله، ولما كان نظام براءات الاختراع لايضفي على المخترع إلا حماية مؤقتة، بحيث لاتندثر هيمنته على اختراعه بعد انقضاء مدة البراءة فلا غرو أن تسعى المشروعات، وبالذات في الدول الصناعية الكبرى إلى الاحتفاظ بما لديها من اختراعات ومعارف فنية في طي الكتمان من أجل استغلالها لأطول فترة ممكنة، وذلك خارج التنظيم القانوني لبراءات الاختراع، وبهذا الأسلوب تتمكن هذه المشروعات من ممارسة نوع من الاستئثار الفعلي على ماتحوزه من عناصر ومعارف تكنولوجية طالما استطاعت الحفاظ على سريتها.
فالسرية إذاً هي عصب حماية المعرفة الفنية، فإذا فقدت المعرفة الفنية ماتتميز به من سرية زالت عنها ماكانت تتمتع به من حماية إذ لايستطيع حائزها الأول بعدئذ منع أي شخص من استغلالها أو استعمالها.
ولما كان المشروع المالك للمعرفة الفنية يسعى إلى استثمارها بعدها عنصراً هاماً من عناصر المشروع الرأسمالي، فإنه عادة مايدخل في علاقات متعددة قد تتعرض فيها السرية التي تتميز بها المعرفة الفنية للإفشاء، ومن ثم فغالباً مايتم تضمين العقود التي يكون محورها المعرفة الفنية شروطاً صريحة تلزم متلقي التكنولوجيا أو من يتصل علمه بها بالحفاظ على سريتها، وعادة ما يتضمن الشرط الصريح نطاق السرية من حيث الموضوع، أي تلك المعارف التكنولوجية التي يتعين على المتلقي أن يحفظها في طي الكتمان كذلك يتضمن هذا الشرط تحديداً لنطاقه من حيث الأطراف والمدة أي الأشخاص الذي يسمح لهم بالاطلاع على الأسرار التكنولوجية وأيضاً المدة التي يتعين خلالها الحفاظ على السرية، فإذا لم يحترم متلقي المعرفة الفنية الشرط الصريح المنصوص عليه في العقد فلا جدل أن مالك هذه التكنولوجيا سيبادر إلى الالتجاء إلى القضاء لاستصدار حكم يلزم الطرف المتلقي باحترام تعهداته بالالتزام بالكتمان، أو التعويض إن كان قد حصل بالفعل إفشاء للأسرار التكنولوجية.
فالعقد إذاً هو أساس الحماية القانونية للمعرفة الفنية عند وجود شرط صريح يلزم المتلقي لها بالحفاظ على السرية ولكن تثور مشكلة حماية المعرفة الفنية عندما يخلو العقد من نص أو شرط صريح يلزم المتلقي بالحفاظ على السرية، كذلك تثور مشكلة حماية المعرفة الفنية خارج نطاق العقد، أي في الأحوال التي لاتتوافر فيها مقومات العقد بين مالك المعرفة الفنية والشخص الذي اتصل علمه بها، ومثال ذلك حالة فشل المفاوضات في عقد الترخيص باستغلال المعرفة الفنية، أو فشل المفاوضات المؤدية إلى بيعها ...إلخ ففي هذه الأحوال يصعب القول بأن العقد يمثل الأساس القانوني للحماية، إذ لايوجد عقد بالمعنى الفني الدقيق بينما اضطر مالك المعرفة الفنية إلى اطلاع الطرف الآخر على بعض الجوانب السرية للتكنولوجيا التي بحوزته، ترغيباً في إتمام الصفقة، هنا يكون من غير الإنصاف ترك مالك المعرفة الفنية دون ما أساس قانوني لحماية ماتسرب من أسرار تكنولوجية في أثناء فترة المفاوضات.
وبقد أخذ القضاء الأمريكي يؤازره في ذلك الفقه، في بسط الحماية القانونية على المعرفة الفنية معتمداً في هذا على بعض الأفكار في قانون العقد في الشريعة الإنجلوسكسونية التي تسمح له بمد الحماية القانونية حتى لو لم يكن هناك اتفاق صريح يلزم الشخص الذي اتصل علمه بالأسرار التكنولوجية بالحفاظ على سريتها، بل لقد لجأ القضاء الأمريكي إلى حماية المعرفة الفنية حتى خارج نطاق العقد وتأسيس هذه الحماية على بعض الأفكار المتعلقة بنظرية المسؤولية التقصيرية Tort Law، ولقد صاغ كل من القضاء والفقه الأمريكي هذين الأسلوبين في الحماية في شكل نظرية تعرف الآن في محيط قانون الأسرار التجارية الأمريكي بنظرية علاقة الثقة بل مد القضاء الأمريكي الحماية الواجبة للمعرفة الفنية في بعض الأحوال دون فحص للعلاقة الفعلية للأطراف (مالك المعرفة الفنية والمتلقي لها) إلا في اللحظة أو في الوقت الذي حصل فيه إفشاء للسرية ويكون ذلك في الحالة التي يحقق فيها المتلقي للمعرفة الفنية إثراء على حساب مالكها.
ومن ثم فإن حماية المعرفة الفنية في القضاء الأمريكي تعتمد على وجود علاقة ثقة معينة أياً كان الأساس الذي ترتكز عليه هذه العلاقة وسواء كان هذا الأساس منبثقاً عن الأفكار العقدية أو المسؤولية التقصيرية أو الإثراء بلا سبب على أنه يمكن مع ذلك حماية المعرفة الفنية حتى خارج نطاق علاقات الثقةـ فالمعرفة الفنية تعد حسب السائد في القانون الأمريكي حقاً من حقوق الملكية وفقاً للمفهوم الفني لهذا الاصطلاح، ومن ثم فإن الاستيلاء عليها حتى في حالة غياب علاقة من علاقات الثقة بعد استيلاء غير مشروع لحق حقوق الملكية فيكون لصاحبه الدفاع عنه واسترداده، أو طلب التعويض أو تنفيذهما معاً، وذلك كما في حالة الحصول على المعرفة الفنية بطريق الغش أو في حالات التجسس الصناعي وهي حالات قد تثير في الوقت نفسه الحماية الجنائية على أنه باستثناء حالات الاستيلاء غير المشروع على المعرفة الفنية فإن نظرية علاقات الثقة تبقى هي الأساس لحماية المعرفة الفنية، ويكون في الوقت نفسه على طالب الحماية إثبات ملكيته للمعرفة الفنية فملكية المعرفة الفنية حتى في الأحوال التي تتوافر فيها علاقة الثقة وإن كانت لاتشكل الأساس القانوني للحماية إلا أنها على الأقل تعد بمنزلة الطبيعة القانونية للحق المطلوب حمايته وعليه فإن طالب حماية المعرفة الفنية يتوجب عليه إبراز ملكيته عليها بجانب الاستناد إلى علاقة معينة من علاقات الثقة التي تبرز هذه الحماية.
وسنحاول من خلال هذه الدراسة إبراز مفهوم نظرية علاقات الثقة كأساس لحماية المعرفة الفنية في القانون الأمريكي وذلك من خلال بيان الأسس الفنية التي تقوم عليها هذه النظرية وأهم تطبيقاتها القضائية، وذلك في إطار قانون الأسرار التجارية، على أنه قبل البدء في شرح أبعاد نظرية علاقات الثقة فإنه يتعين بيان مضمون المعرفة الفنية والطبيعية والقانونية لها بعدها حقاً من حقوق الملكية في القانون الأمريكي.
وعليه يمكن تقسيم هذه الدراسة إلى مبحثين:
المبحث الأول: مضمون المعرفة الفنية وطبيعتها القانونية في القانون الأمريكي.
المبحث الثاني: الأساس القانوني لحماية المعرفة الفنية في القانون الأمريكي (نظرية علاقة الثقة).[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]المبحث الأول
مضمون المعرفة الفنية وطبيعتها القانونية في القانون الأمريكي
تمهيد:
بدأ استخدام اصطلاح المعرفة الفنية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كما يذكر الأستاذ Eckstrom في عام 1916 ولقد أحدث استعمال هذا الاصطلاح نوعاً من البلبلة في المحاكم الأمريكية إذ تضاربت الأحكام في تعريفه وتحديد مضمونه.
ولقد ارتبط مفهوم المعرفة الفنية في بادئ الأمر بمجموع المهارات التي يحوزها شخص ما في مجال معين وتمكنه من إتقان عمله فهي من هذا المفهوم كلن يخلط بين ماقد يمتلكه الفرد من مهارات شخصية Personal skills وبين تلك المعارف الموضوعية Objective Knoledge، هذه الأخيرة قد تشمل المعرفة التقنية على حد رأي بعضهم، وقد تشمل أيضاً في رأي البعض الآخرين إلى أن اصطلاح المعرفة الفنية يغطي كل الطرق الصناعية سواء كانت مشمولة ببراءة اختراع أو قابلة للبراءة أو من غير الممكن الحصول على براءة اختراع عليها وإن كانت الأغلبية ترى أن المعرفة الفنية لايمكن أن تشمل الابتكارات المغطاة ببراءة اختراع بالنظر إلى فقدانها شرط السرية.
وعلى أية حال فإن الفقه الأمريكي في أغلبه يذهب إلى المماثلة بين مفهوم المعرفة الفنية وبين مفهوم الأسرار التجارية والصناعية كما حدد كل من الفقه والقضاء خصائص معينة يتعين توافرها في محتوى المعرفة الفنية حتى يمكن حمايتها فلا بد أن تكون لهذه المعرفة قيمة معينة ونوع من الجدة وأخيراً وفوق كل اهتمام لابد أن تحاط هذه المعرفة بالسرية، بل إن الفقه وكذلك القضاء الأمريكي يذهبان إلى أن المعرفة الفنية بعدها شكلاً من أشكال الأسرار التجارية والصناعية تشكل في الوقت نفسه محلاً لحق الملكية والمراد بملكية المعرفة الفنية أن لمالكها ممارسة كل الصلاحيات عليها كما لو كان يمارس حقاً عينياً، وهو مايمكن من استغلالها واستعمالها ومنع الآخرين من ذلك.
وفيما يلي نقوم بدراسة مضمون المعرفة الفنية في الفقه والقضاء الأمريكي، وذلك في مطلب أول والطبيعة القانونية للحق على المعرفة الفنية وذلك في مطلب ثان.
المطلب الأول:
مضمون المعرفة الفنية في القانون الأمريكي
1. ارتباط تعريف المعرفة الفنية بفكرة الأسرار التجارية
يذهب الفقه الغالب في الولايات المتحدة إلى المماثلة بين المعرفة الفنية ومايعرف هناك بالسر التجاري.
والواقع أنه لايوجد تعريف محدد للسر التجاري إذ أن حماية الأسرار التجارية بعدها أحد عناصر المشروع الرأسمالي تخضع لمحاكم العدالة حيث أنه لايوجد قانون فيدرالي يحكم هذا الموضوع ومع ذلك فقد جاءت مدونة المسؤولية بتعريف للسر التجاري وذلك بقولها إن السر التجاري يجوز أن يتكون من أية تركيبة، نموذج، آلة أو مجموعة من المعلومات التي تستخدم في أعمال شخص ما وتمكنه من الحصول على ميزات معينة في مواجهة منافسيه الذين لايعلمون بها وأول ما نلاحظه أن المدونة قد قامت بتعريف الأسرار التجارية بطريق التعداد المحدد، ومن ثم فلا يصلح كسر تجاري إلا التركيبات الكيميائية والنماذج والآلات صحيح أن المدونة تتكلم عن المعلومات التجارية ومن أمثلتها قوائم العملاء، ومايشابهها من معلومات وأسرار متعلقة بالتجارة إلا أنها أغفلت نوعاً هاماً وبارزاً من المعلومات ألا وهي المعلومات التقنية أو الفنية التي تدخل بلا جدل في عداد المعرفة الفنية.
والواقع إن هذا التعريف للأسرار التجارية الذي جاءت به المدونة قد أصبح تعريفاً بالياً بالنظر لقصوره الشديد عن ملاحقة الأفكار الحديثة في مجال الملكية الصناعية في القانون الأمريكي إذ أن تعريف المدونة قد تم وضعه في عام 1939 ولقد تلافت الأحكام القضائية وكذلك الفقه هذا القصور، حيث حصل توسع كبير في تعريف الأسرار التجارية لكي تستوعب الظواهر الحديثة التي لم تكن معروفة وقت وضع المدونة مثل حماية البرامج الخاصة بالحاسب الآلي والمعارف التكنولوجية الإدارية والتنظيمية التي يتم تطويرها من خلال البحث المنظم في إطار مشروع ما.
ومع ذلك فلقد اعتنقت الكثير من الأحكام الأمريكية سواء تلك التي صدرت على المستوى الفيدرالي أو على مستوى محاكم الولايات التعريف نفسه الذي جاءت به المدونة أو على الأقل تبنت تعريفات قريبة منه، ومن ذلك الحكم الشهير الصادر في قضية Colgate الذي أصدرته الدائرة الرابعة للمحاكم الفيدرالية في عام 1956 وجاء فيه أن السر التجاري يجوز أن يكون في شكل تركيبة، آلة، أو مجموعة من المعلومات التي يستخدمها شخص ما في أعماله، وتكفل له الحصول على ميزة معينة في مواجهة منافسيه، الذي قد لايعلمون بها أو على الأقل لايقومون باستخدامها فهو (أي السر التجاري) يجوز أن يكون في شكل مركب كيميائي معين، أو طريقة تصنيع كمعالجة أو حفظ المواد، أو نموذج لآلة أو قائمة للعملاء، ومن ثم فإن الأسرار التجارية هي التي ترتبط أساساً بكيفية إنتاج السلع سواء تعلق الأمر بالآلات والطرق التي تستخدم في صناعتها أو الأمور غير التقنية مثل قوائم العملاء في تحديد الأسعار، طرق حفظ الدفاتر التجارية والمعلومات الموجودة فيها ..إلخ، ولعل أوضح حكم أخذ بالتفسير الواسع لمعنى السر التجاري هو الحكم الصادر في قضية Smith V.Dravo حيث قررت المحكمة أن أي نوع من المعرفة أو المعلومات تستخدم في تسيير الأعمال يمكن عدها سراً تجارياً، كما حددت المحكمة العليا الأمريكية تعريفاً للسر التجاري لا يخرج عن التعريف الذي ورد في المدونة.
وأخيراً فلقد أثمرت الجهود التي قامت بها جمعية توحيد قوانين الولايات عن إصدار قانون موحد للأسرار التجارية Uniform Trade Secret Law وذلك في عام 1979 وتم تعديله في عام 1985 ولقد كان الهدف من هذا القانون هو محاولة توحيد بعض المسائل المتعلقة بالأسرار التجارية في الولايات المختلفة على أن هذا القانون ليس قانوناً فيدرالياً وإنما هو تجميع لمبادئ الشريعة العامة ومن ثم فسريانه أمر اختياري لكل ولاية على حدة.
ولقد ذكرت المادة الرابعة من الفصل الأول من القانون الموحد تعريفاً محدداً للسر التجاري فالسر التجاري يعني المعلومات بما تشمله من تركيبات ونماذج، توليفة، معلومات، برامج، آلة، أسلوب، تقنية، وسيلة، وتتكون من مايلي:
1. تكون لها قيم اقتصادية حالة أو ممكنة، وذلك طالما لم تكن معروفة إلا لدى هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يحصلون على قيمتها الاقتصادية من خلال عملهم واستخدامهم لها وطالما لم يكن من الممكن للآخرين اكتشافها أو الحصول عليها بوسائل مشروعة.
2. أن تحاط هذه المعلومات بوسائل معقولة طبقاً للظروف للحفاظ على سريتها.
ويتضح أن تعريف الأسرار التجارية أصبح تعريفاً واسعاً في ظل القانون الموحد فلقد أضاف التعريف الجديد بعض الأمور التي لم تكن موجودة في تعريف مدونة المسؤولية، ومن تلك الإضافات الأسلوب method والبرنامج program والتقنية technique وهي إضافات جاءت خاصة لتشمل فكرة المعرفة التقنية.
كما يلاحظ أن هذا التعريف يستوجب أن تكون للأسرار التجارية قيمة اقتصادية معينة حتى تعطى لصاحبها ميزة خاصة في مواجهة المنافسين، وهذا يقتضي ألا يكون السر التجاري معروفاً أو مستخدماً من الجميع، ولا يقصد بالجميع في مجال محدد ومثال ذلك أن وسيلة معينة تستخدم لإعادة تشكيل معدن ما قد تكون مجهولة أو غير شائعة بين الجمهور، ومع ذلك فهي مألوفة لرجال الصناعة ومن ثم لاتصلح هذه الوسيلة كموضوع لسر تجاري يمكن شموله بالحماية.
وأخيراً فإن تعريف السر التجاري في القانون الموحد لا يقتصر فقط على المعارف التي تتضمن عنصراً إيجابياً، بل يتسع ليشمل أيضاً المعارف السلبية، ومثال الأخيرة تلك المعلومات التي تعد خلاصة بحث طويل وجاد وتثبت أن وسيلة أو طريقة معينة لايمكن أن تحقق النتائج المنشودة. فهذه المعلومات تعد من الأسرار التجارية لأن لها قيمة تجارية أو اقتصادية معينة يمكن من خلالها فيما بعد توفير الوقت والجهد وذلك باستبعاد هذه الوسيلة من النطاق البحثي لعدم جدواها، ويعد هذا حكماً جديداً يخالف ماكان مستقراً في القضاء الأمريكي من أن السر التجاري الذي يمكن حمايته يتعين أن يكون إيجابياً لا سلبياً بمعنى أن العدالة لا تحمي المعلومات المتعلقة بالأخطاء التي يمكن تجنبها.
وتذهب الأغلبية الساحقة في فقه الملكية الصناعية في الولايات المتحدة إلى المماثلة التامة بين مفهوم ومضمون الأسرار التجارية والمعرفة الفنية، فالمعرفة الفنية ماهي إلا سر تجاري، بل إن هذين الاصطلاحين يستخدمان في الكثير من الأحكام القضائية الأمريكية للدلالة على المضمون الواحد نفسه، ويترتب على ذلك تماثل النظام القانوني لكل من المعرفة الفنية والأسرار التجارية، فالمعرفة الفنية وإن كانت اصطلاحاً حديثاً نسبياً إلا أنها لا تخرج عن السر التجاري الذي عرفته محاكم العدالة من زمن بعيد، سواء من ناحية المضمون أو النظام القانوني.
ومع ذلك، فإنه حتى في إطار هذه الأغلبية الفقهية فإن هناك من يرى أنه على الرغم من وجود تشابه بين الأسرار التجارية والمعرفة الفنية، إلا أن هذا التشابه يتعين أخذه بعين الحذر فثمة اختلاف بين الاصطلاحين من حيث المضمون، وذلك انطلاقاً من الدور الوظيفي لكل منهما في الحياة الاقتصادية، فالمعرفة الفنية يمكن تصورها من خلال حركتها، وبصفة خاصة عند الترخيص باستعمالها أو استغلالها من مشروع ما إلى مشروع آخر، أو من شخص إلى آخر، وعليه فإن الوسائل والطرق الصناعية مثلاً التي يتم الترخيص بها من المشروع المبتكر لها إلى مشروع آخر، يطلق عليها المعرفة الفنية، إما إذا احتفظ الشخص بهذه الطرق والوسائل الصناعية واستخدامها في إطار المشروع بطريقة استئثارية، ومن دون حصول أي ترخيص للآخرين باستعمالها ففي هذه الحالة الأخيرة، يمكن أن يطلق على المعارف نفسها اصطلاح السر التجاري، وبعبارة أخرى فإن المعرفة الفنية في نظر هذا الفقه ماهي إلا سر تجاري يمكن انتقاله إلى الغير بطرق العقد (عقد الترخيص) أما إذا حصل الاحتفاظ به في دائرة الوحدة الإنتاجية الأصلية، ودون علم المنافسين به فهي سر تجاري.
والحقيقة إن التفرقة بين المعرفة الفنية والسر التجاري من حيث الأداء الوظيفي والمتمثل في الدور الاقتصادي الذي يؤديه كل منهما، وإن كان واقعاً مقبولاً إلا أنه تبقى مع ذلك حقيقة أخرى وهي أن مضمون ومحتوى المعارف لا يختلفان في الحالتين، وإذا كان هناك اختلاف فهو ينحصر في أسلوب الحماية فإذا حصل ترخيص إلى الغير باستعمال المعلومات الفنية فإن هذا العقد يكون هو أداة الحماية الأساسية أما إذا احتفظ المشروع المالك لهذه المعلومات الفنية باستعمالها واستغلالها بطريق استئثارية داخل أسواره فإن فكرة الملكية تؤدي الدور الأساسي في الحماية لأن الاستيلاء عليها دون ترخيص بعد استيلاء غير مشروع على حق من حقوق الملكية.[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]كما ذهب بعضهم أيضاً إلى أن المعرفة الفنية هي من حيث المحتوى أوسع مضموناً من الأسرار التجارية، فالمعرفة الفنية تشمل وفقاً لهذا المفهوم كل التقنيات التي تصلح لأن تكون محلاً للأسرار التجارية، وتمتد أيضاً لتشمل تلك المعارف التي لا تصلح كسر تجاري، فالسر التجاري ينحصر فقط في طريقة أو وسيلة أو مركب ما، وكذلك في بعض المعلومات والمعارف التي تؤدي إلى ابتكار وتطوير وتصنيع منتج ما، حتى ولو كان جانب من هذه المعارف لايتسم بالسرية الكاملة.
ويلاحظ على هذا الرأي أنه يعتمد على مدونة المسؤولية في تعريفه للأسرار التجارية، ومن ثم جاء تحديد السر التجاري بأسلوب ضيق مما يفضي حتماً إلى عد المعرفة الفنية أكثر اتساعاً من حيث المضمون على أن هذا الرأي لم يعد له شأن كبير، بعد صدور القانون الموحد للأسرار التجارية، الذي توسع إلى حد كبير في مضمون المعارف التي تصلح كسر تجاري حتى أصبح يستوعب أيضاً التحديد الفضفاض للمعرفة الفنية طبقاً لهذا الرأي الفقهي، على أن الانتقاد الحقيقي للرأي السابق يكمن في مقولته بأن أحد عناصر التمييز بين الأسرار التجارية والمعرفة الفنية هو فكرة السرية، فبينما الأولى يتعين أن تكون سرية فإن الثانية يمكن أن يتسع موضوعها ليضم بعضاً من المعارف التي لا تتسم بصفة السرية، وعليه يوجد الكثير من المعلومات التقنية المستخدمة في الصناعة التي لا تعد سراً لأنها معروفة وشائعة بين رجال الفن الصناعي، وهي معلومات يمكن حمايتها لأنه ينطبق عليها وصف المعرفة الفنية هو فكرة السرية، وإن كانت لا تعد سراً تجارياً على أن القول السابق يجب أن يؤخذ بنوع من الحذر فصحيح أن هناك بعض المعلومات والمعارف الفنية المستخدمة في إطار المصانع والمشروعات المختلفة، التي تكون بصفتها المنفردة وإن كان من الممكن حمايتها إذا كان مجموع هذه المعارف يشكل توليفة فنية معينة فعلى الرغم من أن مكونات أو مفردات هذه التوليفة شائعة وغير سرية، إلا أن التوليفة ذاتها كمجموع عام للمعلومات الفنية يتعين حمايتها لأنها تقود إلى معالجة مشكلة ما بأسلوب غير معروف أو غير ذائع من قبل، فالسرية إذا حتى في هذه الحالة الأخيرة هي من الخصائص اللازمة للمعرفة الفنية، ولا يوجد اختلاف بينها وبين الأسرار التجارية من هذه الزاوية.
وأخيراً فلقد ذهب جانب من الفقه الأمريكي إلى أن مضمون المعرفة الفنية أضيق من محتوى الأسرار التجارية، فالمعرفة الفنية تتساوى مع الأسرار التجارية من حيث الموضوع طبقاً لهذا الرأي إذا ما فصلنا عنها أمرين أساسيين: الأول هو المعلومات التجارية مثل المعارف الإدارية والتنظيمية والثاني هو التقنيات الصناعية التي لا يمكن شمولها ببراءة اختراع، وبعبارة أخرى فالمعرفة الفنية تتساوى مع الأسرار التجارية إذا ما استبعدنا منها كلاً من المعلومات التجارية والتقنيات الصناعية أو الأسرار الصناعية التي لا يمكن شمولها ببراءة اختراع.
والرأي السابق منتقد من ناحيتين: فمن ناحية أولى إن عقود نقل المعرفة الفنية عادة ما تضم شروطاً صريحة تقتضي بالحفاظ على سرية كل من المعارف أو المعلومات الصناعية، وأيضاً المعلومات الأخرى المرتبطة بتنظيم إدارة الإنتاج وتسويق المنتجات، وهذا في ذاته دلالة على مدى ارتباط الأسرار غير الصناعية بفكرة المعرفة الفنية ومن ناحية ثانية، فإن الرأي القائل بأن التقنيات الصناعية التي لا يمكن تغذيتها ببراءة الاختراع لا يمكن أن تصلح موضوعاً للمعرفة الفنية هو قول يجافي الحقيقة ذلك أن ابتكاراً ما قد لا يصل إلى الدرجة التي تجعله يرقى إلى مستوى تغطية ببراءة اختراع وذلك لفقدانه، مثلاً درجة الجدة المطلوبة لشموله بالبراءة ومع هذا قد تكون له قيمة معينة في الصناعة أو في العمليات الإنتاجية يصلح أن يكون محلا للمعرفة الفنية ويتم الترخيص به (للغير) .
والخلاصة أن الفقه الراجح وكذلك الأحكام الأمريكية في مجموعها تساوي بين كل من مفهوم الأسرار التجارية والمعرفة الفنية من حيث الموضوع فالمعرفة الفنية لا تقتصر فقط كما يرى بعضهم على المعرفة والأسرار الصناعية ولكنها تشمل أيضاً المعلومات أو المعارف التجارية أو ما يطلق عليها بالإنجليزية، فالمعرفة الفنية لا تنحصر في التقنيات التي تؤدي إلى إخراج منتج معين، وإنما تمتد لتشمل المعلومات التجارية التي تساعد على إدارة وتنظيم العمليات الإنتاجية، مثل المعلومات التي تسهل عمليات التسويق للمنتجات والإعلان عنها وقوائم العملاء وغيرها.
على أن المعرفة الفنية سواء أكانت تتجسد في شكل أسرار صناعية أم أسرار تجارية، فإنه يتعين أن تتوفر لها خصائص أو شروط معينة حتى تصلح موضوعاً للحماية القانونية. فلا بد أن تكون المعرفة الفنية ذات قيمة وأن تتوافر على نوع من الجدة، وفوق كل ذلك أن تتسم بالسرية وفيما يلي نوضح المقصود بهذه الشروط: 
2. شروط المعرفة الفنية:
شرطا الاستعمال والقيمة:
يشترط لوجود المعرفة الفنية أن يحصل الاستخدام لها على الأقل في داخل المشروع ومن ثم فلا توجد حماية على مجرد الأفكار التي لا يمكن وضعها في حيز التنفيذ العملي إذ لا يكفي أن تكون الفكرة المعية المستوى بل يجب أن تؤتى ثمارها العلمية. وفي هذا الاشتراط تقارب بين النظام القانوني ببراءات الاختراع وبين ذلك الخاص بالمعرفة الفنية فالقانون الأمريكي يشترط لتغطية اختراع ما بالبراءة أن يكون قد تم وضع هذا الاختراع أو الفكرة الابتكارية في موضع التنفيذ على الأقل ولو لمرة واحدة قبل التقدم بطلب الحصول على البراءة وهذا مايعبر عنه بالقدرة على تنفيذ الاختراع عملياً.
والواقع أن اشتراط أن تكون المعارف أو المعلومات الفنية قابلة للتنفيذ العملي أمر ضروري للحماية لأن محاكم العدالة لا يمكنها أن تضفي أية حماية إلا إذا كانت المعرفة الفنية ذات نفع ما، ليس فقط بالنسبة لتقدير المالك لها وإنما أيضاً للمجتمع في مجموعه. ولا يأتي ذلك إلا إذا كانت هذه الأفكار يمكن تنفيذها عملياً ومن ثم فقد ذهب بعضهم إلى القول بأنه يشترط أيضاً لحماية المعرفة الفنية أن تكون قابلة للانتقاد العقد مثلاً من مشروع لآخر حتى تتحقق فكرة فائدتها النفعية على أن ما يشترط في هذه الحالة (القابلية) للانتقال حتى ولو لم يحقق ذلك نفعاً وهو أمر متصور في الكثير من الأحوال التي يرى فيها المشروع المالك للمعرفة الفنية الاستئثار بها في إطاره الداخلي دون الترخيص للآخرين باستعمالها.
على أن المقصود بالاستعمال الذي يعطي المعرفة الفنية نفعية معينة هو ذلك الاستعمال الفعلي أو الواقعي بحيث تعطى للمالك ميزة اقتصادية فوق منافسية، ومن ثم فلا يشترط أن يكون استعمالها على تطاق واسع أو أن يتم استغلالها في الإنتاج بكميات ضخمة أو أن تستغل تجارياً بأقصى الدرجات. ويترتب على ذلك أنه لا يشترط أن تكون المعرفة الفنية قد وصلت إلى أقصى درجة من درجات التكامل ذلك أن الفقه والقضاء الراجح في الولايات المتحدة يؤكدان على حماية المعرفة الفنية وحتى وهي قيد البحث والتطوير، وفي هذا اختلاف مع نظام براءات الاختراع.
فالاختراع لا يكون جديراً يمنح البراءة عنه إلا إذا كانت نتائجه مؤكدة، وثبتت فعالية استعماله.
ومن ثم لا يصلح محلاً لبراءة المعلومات التجريبية، بينما تكون النتائج المتحصلة من بعض التجارب موضوعاً للمعرفة الفنية، فالأبحاث قد تمر بمراحل عديدة يمكن معها الحصول على نتائج معينة من خلال كل مرحلة. هذه المعلومات التجريبية التي يتم التوصل غليها خلال مرحلة بحثية ما، قد تكون بذاتها مفيدة ومؤدية إلى إدخال تحسينات على منتجات معينة قائمة أو خلق منتجات جديدة، وإن لم تكن بذاتها هي النتائج المنشود الوصول إليها. وبالتالي فإن المعلومات والنتائج التي يتم الحصول عليها، وإن كانت مجرد حلقة من سلسلة متصلة من التجارب التي تستهدف الوصول إلى شكل متكامل من المعرفة الفنية إلا أنها تحقق فوائد عديدة للمشروع وتمده بقدرة تنافسية في مواجهة المشروعات الأخرى، بل وقد تعطيه أيضاً قيمة اقتصادية معينة من خلال قيامه بالبدء في العملية الإنتاجية بناءً على حققته هذه التجارب الأولية مع استمرار العملية البحثية إلى غايتها ببلوغ معلومات فنية ذات درجة عالية من التقدم والتكامل. والدليل على وجوب إدراج هذه المعلومات البحثية في نطاق المعرفة الفنية هو وجود الكثير من عمليات التجسس الصناعي التي تستهدف استيلاء على المعلومات التجريبية من داخل المشروعات ذاتها، وفي هذا برهان على قيمة هذه المعلومات أضف إلى ذلك أنه لو لم يصح القول بإدراج هذه المعلومات التجريبية في عداد المعرفة الفنية الشمولية بالحماية القانونية لأدى ذلك إلى تقاعس المشروعات المختلفة عن مواصلة الأبحاث والتجارب القائمة التي مازالت في حاجة إلى مزيد من الإتقان والبدء في عملية إنتاج بأسرع درجة ممكنة تطبيقاً للمعلومات الأولية التي تم التوصل إليها، وذلك للأسرع باستعمالها للدخول في الاستغلال التجاري لها حتى ولو كان ذلك على حساب الجودة النهائية المرجوة للمنتج.[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]ب. شرطا الجدة Novelty والأصالة originality
الجدة هي من الشروط الجوهرية التي يتعين توافرها في الاختراع لكي يمكن شموله بالبراءة وعادة ما تحدد القوانين المختلفة لبراءات الاختراع شروطاً لجدة الاختراع فإن تخلف أحد هذه الشروط انتقت عن الاختراع صفة الجدة، والقانون الأمريكي الخاص ببراءة الاختراع يحدد شروطاً شكلية وأخرى موضوعية لجدة الاختراع، فأما عن الجدة من الناحية الشكلية فيتعين أن لا يكون قد شبق نشر الاختراع أو استعماله لمدة عام سابقة على طلب البراءة فالاختراع الذي يستوفي في هذه الشروط يكون متوافراً على ما يسمى بالجدة الشكلية وهي جدة ينبغي البحث عنها قبل النظر فيما إذا كان للاختراع جدة موضوعية، أما الجدة الموضوعية فمعناها أن يشكل الاختراع ابتكاراً يكون من الناحية الفعلية غير معروف بالمقارنة بحالة الفن الصناعي السائدة في وقت ما، وبعبارة أخرى أن يمثل الاختراع قفزة معينة بالنسبة للفن الصناعي السائد على أن القانون الأمريكي أضاف شرطاً آخر بجانب هذه الجدة الموضوعية حيث يتعين ألا يكون من السهل التوصل إلى الاختراع من جانب الرجل المتخصص وطبقاً لمعطيات الفن الصناعي في لحظة زمنية معينة ويعبر ذلك اصطلاحاً في قانون براءات الاختراع الأمريكي بألا يكون الاختراع من الوضوح بحيث لا يكون اكتشافه قريب المنال بالنسبة للشخص المتخصص.
على أنه يجب عدم الخلط بين جدة الاختراع نفسه والفكرة الابتكارية أو النشاط الابتكاري الذي يمثل موضوع الاختراع أو مايطلق عليه أحياناً فالفكرة الابتكارية تعبر عن أصالة الاختراع ودرجة الابتكار التي يمثلها، ومن ثم فإن الكلام عند جدة الاختراع لا يتطلب بالضرورة فحص الفكرة الابتكارية، فقد تكون الفكرة الابتكارية بسيطة ومع ذلك تعد متوافرة على الجدة لأنها تشكل تقدماً عما هو سائد في الفن الصناعي بغض النظر عن درجة هذا الاختلاف.
ولكن هل تنطبق الأفكار الخاصة بالجدة نفسها وفقاً للمعنى المحدد في قانون براءات الاختراع على المعرفة الفنية؟
إن جدة المعرفة الفنية ليست شرطاً لحمايتها وذلك على عكس السرية التي تعد جوهر هذه الحماية فالقضاء الأمريكي كقاعدة عامة لا يشترط الجدة لحماية المعرفة الفنية أي لا يشترط أن تشكل المعرفة الفنية تقدماً ملحوظاً عن السائد في الفن الجماعي، ومع هذا فقد تتطابق فكرة الجدة اللازمة للاختراع مع فكرة الجدة في المعرفة الفنية، وذلك في الحالة التي يكون فيها الاختراع المراد حمايته متوافراً على الشروط اللازمة لشموله ببراءة اختراع، إلا أن صاحبه يؤثر الاحتفاظ سراً تحت مظلة الأسرار التجارية (أو المعرفة الفنية) في هذه الحالة يكون للمعرفة الفنية طابع الجدة الموجود في الاختراع الجدير بالبراءة نفسه.
أما خارج الحالة المذكورة فإن القضاء الأمريكي لا يشترط ضرورة توافر الجدة بمعناها الموضوعي بالنسبة للمعرفة الفنية بمعنى أنه لا يشترط أن تكون المعلومات أو المعارف المكونة للمعرفة الفنية مختلفة اختلافاً بيناً عن حالة الفن الصناعي السائد فقد تكون هذه المعارف معروفة من قبل، ومع هذا توصل إليها شخص آخر بطريقة مستقلة تماماً، هنا تجوز الحماية طالما أن المعرفة مازالت محتفظة بعنصر السرية، حتى ولو كان آخرون قد سبقوا إلى التوصل إليها، أضف إلى ذلك أنه قد توجد معلومات أو معارف معينة معروفة لمشتغلين بالفن الصناعي جميعهم، ولكن شخص ما استطاع استخدام هذه المعلومات والمعارف نفسها لمعالجة مسألة ما بطريقة أو بأسلوب لم يكن معروفاً ولم يكن من السهل على الرجل المتخصص في ذات الفن الصناعي إدراك استخدام التقنيات المعروفة نفسها للتوصل إلى النتيجة نفسها، فهذا التطبيق الجديد لوسائل أو لمعارف معلومة من قبل يعد من قبيل المعرفة الفنية، وبعبارة أخرى فالجدة التي تشترط لحماية المعرفة الفنية هي جدة نسبية.
على أنه يلاحظ أيضاً أن المعرفة الفنية يجب أن تتوافر على قدر من الأصالة ولا يقصد بذلك أن تشكل المعرفة الفنية ابتكاراً كذلك الذي تتطلبه قوانين براءات الاختراع ولكن كل ما هناك أن يتعين أن تمثل المعرفة الفنية اكتشافاً ما.
ومع هذا ذهب رأي راجح في كل من الفقه والقضاء الأمريكي إلى أن المعرفة الفنية لا يشترط أن تتوافر على اكتشاف ما، ويدعي أصحاب هذا الاتجاه أن الأصالة ليست مطلوبة في المعرفة الفنية لأن حق مالكها أضعف كثيراً من حق المخترع، فهو حق هش بمقارنته بحق الاحتكار الناشئ عن منح البراءة، أضف إلى ذلك أن الحماية المرجوة للمعرفة الفنية ليس هدفها أصلاً مكافأة من توصل إليها أو لتشجيعه على بحثه أو ابتكاره ولكن الحماية تمنح لاهتمامات اقتصادية أساساً وهي حمايته في مواجهة أشخاص معينين هم منافسوه وتمكينه من استخدام المعارف التي توصل إليها بغض النظر عن أصالتها لإكسابه ميزة تنافسية في مواجهة أقرانه، وعليه فطالما أن الهدف المباشر لحماية المعرفة الفنية ليس هو مكافأة الخلق والابتكار فلا يوجد داع لاشتراط أي عنصر من عناصر الأصالة فيها، ويستند هذا الرأي إلى الحكم الصادر في قضية Sankes Tarizan الذي قالت فيه المحكمة إنه لكي يوجد سر تجاري فلا بد من توافر اكتشاف ما ومع ذلك فإنه لا يمكن القول بوجود اكتشاف عندما يقوم شخص باستخدام معارف معلومة لتطوير طريقة أو وسيلة ما يمكنها تحقيق نتائج معينة ومقتضى هذا الحكم أن السر التجاري قد يمثل اكتشافاً وقد لا يصل إلى هذه الدرجة ومع هذا يكون جديراً بالحماية.
والرأي السابق ليس من الحقيقة في شيء، ذلك أن عنصر الأصالة يتعين توافره في المعرفة الفنية فعنصر الأصالة موجود في كل فروع الملكية الذهنية Intellectual Proparty وإن كان بمعان وبدرجات مختلفة فمثلاً في مجال براءات الاختراع يتعين لكي يكون الاختراع أصيلاً أن يتضمن تشاطاً ابتكارياً معيناً وفق ما أشرنا إليه من قبل، وفي مجال حقوق المؤلف فإنه يقصد بالأصالة أن يكون التعبير عن الأفكار منسوباً بصدق إلى شخص المؤلف، أي أن خلق العمل الفني أو الأدبي منسوب إلى شخصه.
أما في مجال المعرفة الفنية فيقصد بالأصالة أن تشكل هذه المعارف اكتشافاً معيناً وإن لم يكن بذاته يمثل أي اختلاف عن حالة الفن الصناعي السائد، إلا أن طريقة استعماله أو أسلوب الاستفادة منه لم يكن في متناول الآخرين في المجال نفسه.
ولقد استطاعت إحدى المحاكم الفيدرالية الأمريكية أن توجز بحق الاختلاف بين عنصر الأصالة اللازم للحصول على براءة الاختراع، والأصالة اللازمة للحصول على حماية المعرفة الفنية ففي قضية Smith Crop Petroleum قالت المحكمة بأنه حتى يكون الشخص جديراً بالبراءة فلا بد من وجود اختراع أو ابتكار فيجب على طالب البراءة أن يكون قد مارس نوعاً من الجهد الابتكاري الذي قد يتمثل في فكرة ألمعية إلهام، تخيل، ولا يمكن لشخص عادي في النشاط المهني نفسه أن يمارسه، ومع ذلك فإن طريقة ما يمكن إذا ظلت في طي الكتمان شمولها بالحماية على الرغم من عدم احتوائها على أية فكرة ابتكارية وتشير بعض الأحكام إلى أن هذه الطريقة يتعين أن تشمل على جانب من الأصالة بما تمثله من اكتشاف، على أن الاكتشاف أقل درجة من الاختراع، فالاختراع يتطلب العبقرية، التخيل، الإلهام أو أية وسيلة أخرى تؤدي إلى ميلاد فكرة ابتكارية أما الاكتشاف فقد يكون نتيجة الصناعة، التطبيق العملي، أوحتى في محض المصادفة .. ولا يمكن التقليل من أهمية الاكتشاف الذي يؤدي إلى إحداث نتائج غير معروفة من قبل لمجرد الوسائل أو المعارف التي تم التوصل من خلالها إلى تحقيقه هي وسائل معروفة أو في متناول الجميع، إذ أن عدم إضفاء وصف الاكتشاف على النتيجة في هذه الحالة معناه استفادة المنافسين من ميزة جديدة غير واضحة لهم من قبل، فيستفيدون دون مبرر من الجهد والمال الذي أنفقه المكتشف.
وبعبارة وجيزة فإن المعرفة الفنية تتوافر على قدر من الأصالة أياً كان هذا القدر وخاصة أن هذه المعارف الفنية يتم التوصل إليها، عادة بعد بذل الكثير من الجهد البحثي المكثف، ورصد الأموال الضخمة في سبيل تطويرها بل إن الواقع العملي يشهد بأن الكثير من المعارف الفنية السائدة حالياً تشكل انقلاباً تكنولوجياً كبيراً، وهي تفوق من حيث المحتوى حتى الكثير من الاختراعات المشمولة ببراءة الاختراع، وأخيراً فإن القول بأن المعرفة الفنية لا تمتد حمايتها إلا في مواجهة الجميع هو قول يجافي الحقيقة لأن حماية المعرفة الفنية هي حماية في مواجهة الجميع، حتى ولو كانوا حسني النية، ماعدا هؤلاء الذين قاموا بالتوصل إليها بطرق مستقلة تماماً.
ج. شرط السرية
1. مضمون سرية المعرفة الفنية
كانت الأحكام القاضية الأمريكية التي صدرت في أواخر القرن الماضي، تأخذ بمفهوم مطلق السرية بمعنى أن تكون هناك سرية كاملة حتى يمكن القول بوجود سر تجاري والواقع إن هذا المفهوم المطلق للسرية كان يتناسب مع الأشكال البسيطة للمشروع الرأسمالي، التي كانت سائدة في هذه الحقبة الزمنية فلقد كان عدد العاملين في المشروع صغيراً جداً بالمقارنة لما هو عليه الآن ثم إن ظاهرة انتقال العمالة بين المشروعات المختلفة والمتجانسة في نوعية النشاط لم تكن بالصورة التي عليه اليوم نفسها، أضف إلى ذلك أن التقنيات والمعارف الفنية لم تكن على القدر نفسه من التعقيد الذي هو عليه اليوم، كل هذه العوامل كانت تسمح للمشروع الفردي بالحفاظ على سرية المعلومات بطريقة كاملة، بل إن مالك المشروع نفسه كان هو الوحيد في بعض الأحوال الذي تظل المعلومات الفنية بحوزته وكانت تتوارث بين الأجيال وفي إطار الأسرة الواحدة.
ومن ثم فقد كان استلزام السرية المطلقة لوجود السر التجاري أو المعرفة الفنية أمراً منطقياً، أما في وقتنا الحالي فإن الأمور جد مختلفة ذلك أن العملية الإنتاجية تتطلب تقسيم العمل على نحو شديد التخصص بما يتيح الفرصة أمام الكثير من العاملين داخل المشروع للوصول إلى المعرفة الفنية المستخدمة، أو على الأقل على جانب منها وهذا في حد ذاته يزيد من احتمالات تسربها إلى المشروعات المنافسة أو حتى عن طريق أحد هؤلاء العمال الذي قد يتآمر مع مشروع منافس وينقل إليه ماعلمه من أسرار تجارية.
بل إن مالك المعرفة الفنية قد يقوم بالترخيص باستعمالها (للغير) ويدخل في العديد من العلاقات التعاقدية من هذا النوع وهذا الأمر يتيح للآخرين فرصة العلم بتفاصيل هذه الأسرار التجارية وعليه فإن اشتراط السرية المطلقة لحماية المعرفة الفنية أصبح أمراً غير وارد في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية والقانونية الحديثة.
فليس المقصود من سرية المعرفة الفنية إذاً أن يقتصر العلم بها على شخص واحد أو أشخاص محددين فقط، بل المقصود بذلك ألا يمتد العلم بها إلى المشتغلين في فن صناعي معين، حتى تكون في متناول الجميع دون قيد ودون أن يمثل ذلك أي اعتداء على حقوق المالك الأصلي.
وبعبارة وجيزة فسرية المعرفة الفنية هي سرية نسبية من حيث الأشخاص أي من الممكن ألا يقتصر العلم بها على شخص واحد فقط بل إن نسبية السرية من حيث الأشخاص لا تتصرف فقط إلى إمكان اتصال العلم بها إلى أكثر من شخص بل تشير أيضاً إلى نسبية الاستئثار بها فهناك شبه إجماع من كل من المحاكم والفقه الأمريكيين إلى أن مالك المعرفة الفنية ليس له احتكار يخوله إمكانية الاستئثار باستعمال المعرفة الفنية نفسها التي يقوم بها شخص آخر أو حتى عدة أشخاص آخرين بالتوصل إليها بطريقة مستقلة تماماً عن المالك الأول لها.
بل إن هؤلاء الآخرين لا يستطيعون من باب أولى منع المالك الأول للمعرفة الفنية من الاستمرار في استعمالها،وعليه، فإنه من الفروض الشائعة أن نجد أكثر من شخص أو مشروع يمكنه امتلاك المعلومات والمعارف الفنية نفسها ولايطعن ذلك في سريتها طالماً أن كلاً منهم يستخدمها في إطار من الكتمان بل إنه يجوز لأي منهم الترخيص باستعمالها للآخرين ولا يؤدي ذلك إلى التفريط في السرية، وذلك لالتزام المرخص لها بالكتمان.
والسرية كما هي نسبية من حيث الأشخاص فهي أيضاً نسبية من حيث الموضوع فلا يشترط أن تكون عناصر المعرفة جميعها سرية أو غير معلومة بطريقة عامة للمشتغلين في فن صناعي ما، فلقد ذكرنا من قبل أن المعرفة الفنية تكون جديرة بالحماية حتى ولو كانت مكوناتها جميعها أو عناصرها معروفة وذائعة من قبل، طالما أن هذه العناصر في مجموعها تشكل توليفة أو طريقة جديدة غير ذائعة لمعالجة مسألة ما، كذلك إذا قام شخص ما أو حتى المخترع نفسه، بتطوير طريقة أو وسيلة أخرى لاستعمال أفضل للاختراع الممنوح عنه براءة اختراع مازالت سارية، فإن هذه الطريقة أو الوسيلة تصلح لحمايتها تحت لواء نظرية الأسرار التجارية، على الرغم من أن الموضوع الأصلي (أي الاختراع الصادر عنه براءة) أصبح ذائعاً بين العاملين في الفن الصناعي بل إن المخترع قد يطور بعض المعلومات التجارية لتوزيع أو بيع المنتج المشمول ببراءة اختراع، ويمكن عد هذه المعلومات سرية على الرغم من ذيوع كيفية صنع المنتج نفسه، بل إن شخصاً ما قد يتوصل إلى تطبيق جديد براءات اختراع قد انقضت مدتها (أي بعد فوات سبعة عشر عاماً على منح البراءة وفقاً للقانون الأمريكي) ومع ذلك يكون هذا التطبيق الجديد موضوعاً لحماية الأسرار التجارية.
فالسرية التي تنطوي عليها المعرفة الفنية وتؤهلها للحماية هي السرية النسبية سواء من حيث الموضوع أو الأشخاص.
ولكن يثور التساؤل عما إذا كان طلب براءة الاختراع ثم صدورها يمكن أن يؤثر على سرية المعرفة الفنية بحيث تفقد الحماية المستمدة من قانون الأسرار التجارية المطبق في محاكم العدالة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية؟ في الواقع ينبغي أن نفرق بين حالتين: حالة طلب البراءة، وحالة صدور براءة الاختراع بالفعل.
الحالة الأولى طلب براءة الاختراع 
إن التقدم بطلب الحصول على براءة اختراع لا يؤدي بذاته وكقاعدة عامة إلى إفشاء سرية الاختراع فطلب البراءة يتم حفظه في سرية كاملة في مكتب براءات الاختراع الأمريكي ولا يكون لأي شخص من غير العاملين والمتخصصين في هذا المكتب الاطلاع على تفصيلاته إلا بإذن من المخترع نفسه إلا في بعض الحالات الاستثنائية والواقع إن استمرار السرية، رغم التقدم بطلب البراءة ناشئ عن أن المخترع نفسه لا يعلم على وجه اليقين فيما إذا كان سيحصل فعلاً على البراءة أو سيحصل رفض لطلبه أضف إلى ذلك أن المعلومات المقدمة في طلب البراءة يتم الإفشاء بها في علاقة ثقة خاصة بين الطالب وبين مكتب البراءات وإذاعة سرية المعرفة الفنية إن حصلت في هذا الإطار لا تؤدي إلى انهيار الحماية المرتبطة بها لأنها مازالت محتفظة بعنصر السرية وبعبارة أخرى فإن تقدم المخترع بطلب البراءة لا يحرمه في أثناء نظر هذا الطلب من الحماية التي يخولها قانون الأسرار التجارية وفقاً لقوانين الولايات وفي ظل مبادئ الشريعة العامة.
ولكن إذا كانت السرية تستمر في أثناء طلب البراءة فإنها تنتهي بمجرد إصدار قرار إيجابي بشمول الاختراع بالبراءة كما سنرى، أما إذا كانت السرية تستمر في أثناء طلب البراءة فإنها تنتهي بمجرد إصدار قرار إيجابي بشمول الاختراع بالبراءة كما سنرى، أما إذا صدر قرار سلبي من مكتب البراءات بعدم أحقية الطالب في الحصول على براءة اختراع، فقام الطالب بالنظام من هذا القرار إلى محكمة براءات الاختراع، فإن الحكم الصادر من هذه المحكمة أياً كان مضمونه سواء بتأييد القرار السلبي أو بإلغائه يؤدي على سبيل الحتم إلى القضاء على سرية المعلومات الواردة في طلب البراءة لأنه حكم قضائي يتعين نشره ويمكن لأي شخص الاطلاع عليه ومن ثم يفقد الطالب في هذه الحالة الحماية التي يخولها قانون الأسرار التجارية.
ولكن إذا لم يتظلم الطالب من القرار السلبي ففي هذه الحالة يمكنه الاستمرار في حماية المعلومات الواردة في الطلب تحت مظلة الأسرار التجارية، ومع ذلك إذا تقدم بعد فترة بطلب ثان عن الاختراع ذاته ففي هذه الحالة وطبقاً لقانون براءات الاختراع الأمريكي، فإنه يجوز لأي شخص الاطلاع على هذا الطلب الثاني، وعليه تنكشف سرية الاختراع وتضيع الحماية حتى تلك الناشئة عن مبادئ الشريعة العامة في ظل قوانين الولايات.
الحالة الثانية صدور براءة الاختراع
القاعدة العامة هي أن صدور براءات الاختراع عن الاختراع أو المعرفة التي كانت يوماً ما مغطاة بحماية قانون الأسرار التجارية يؤدي تلقائياً إلى زوال هذه الحماية فصدور البراءة يفصح عن نية المخترع في الكشف عن أسرار اختراعه للجميع وبالتالي لا يمكن بعدئذ حمايته كمعرفة فنية لفقدانه شرط السرية إذ بصدور البراءة تنشر التفصيلات الخاصة بالاختراع جميعها.[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]ويقتضي قانون براءات الاختراع الأمريكي من المخترع أن يكشف بدقة عن الوصف الكامل للاختراع وأن يقوم بشرح كاف له حتى يتمكن أي شخص من القيام بإنتاج الاختراع محل البراءة وفقاً لما ورد في البراءة ذاتها.
والواقع انعدم انصياع المخترع مع متطلبات الكشف الكامل عن اختراعه لا يؤدي فقط إلى إمكان خسارة الحماية التي تخولها البراءة ولكن أيضاً الحماية التي قد تكون ثابتة للمخترع تحت مظلة الأسرار التجارية وذلك لعدم احترامه متطلبات قانون البراءات بعد قانوناً فيدرالياً.
ومع ذلك فإن هناك بعض الأحكام الأمريكية التي تصر على مد حماية الاختراع، حتى بعد صدور البراءة لأنه معرفة فنية ما زالت تتوافر على قدر من السرية، وتذهب هذه الأحكام في مجموعها إلى أنه على الرغم من أن القانون الفيدرالي قد ألزم المخترع بإعطاء الكشف التفصيلي للاختراع والكشف عنه بدقة إلا أن الواقع العملية يجعل من الصعب جداً تقصي ذلك بأسلوب منضبط وذلك على الرغم من أن مكتب البراءات الأمريكي يخضع الاختراع للفحص الموضوعي وليس فقط للفحص الشكلي، وذلك بسبب الصعوبة الناشئة عن حصر الوثائق والمعلومات المرتبطة بالاختراع وتجميعها، على أن هذه حجة واهية وذلك بعد إدخال نظم تجميع المعلومات والطرق الوثائقية الحديثة وفوق كل ذلك إدخال نظام الحاسب الآلي في مكتب براءات الاختراع، كما ذهبت بعض الأحكام إلى أن سرية الاختراع قد لا تزول حتى بعد صدور البراءة، على الرغم من تطلب القانون الفيدرالي تقديم وصف تفصيلي عن الاختراع، وذلك في رأيهم على أساس أن العمل في محكمة براءات الاختراع قد جرى لفترة معينة على عدم تطلب الكشف عن الطريقة المثلى لوضع الاختراع موضع التنفيذ وبالتالي يحتفظ المخترع بهذه الطريقة في طي الكتمان لأنها من الأسرار التجارية، والواقع أن هذا الرأي مردود عليه بأن قانون البراءات الفيدرالي يطلب من المخترع الكشف بأمانة وبصدق عن طريق تنفيذ الاختراع، وهذا يقتضي بذاته إعلانه عن الطريقة المثلى لذلك وبالإضافة إلى ما تقدم فإن محاكم العدالة تتطلب لكي تمد الحماية الناشئة عن الأسرار التجارية أن يكون المدعى بالحماية حسن النية، ولا شك أن كتمان المخترع للتطبيق الأمثل يعد من قبيل الغش نحو القانون وينزع عنه وصف حسن النية.
فصدور براءة الاختراع يؤدي كقاعدة عامة إلى انقضاء حماية المعرفة الفنية المرتكزة على قانون الأسرار التجارية، ويترتب على ذلك أنه إذا وجدت عدة مشروعات مختلفة يقوم كل منها باستعمال واستغلال المعرفة الفنية التي تم اكتشافها نفسها وتطويرها بطرق مستقلة تماماً فإن حصول أحدها على براءة اختراع المعرفة الفنية ذاتها يؤدي إلى حرمان المشروعات الأخرى من الاستمرار في الاستعمال والاستغلال بما تضفيه البراءة على المخترع من حق احتكار واستئثار.
على أن صدور براءة الاختراع لا ينبغي أن يقضي كلية على حماية المعرفة الفنية التي قد ترتبط بالاختراع فمثلاً وكما ذكرنا من قبل فإن المعلومات التجارية المرتبطة بكيفية استغلال الاختراع قد تعد من قبيل المعرفة الفنية الجديرة بالحماية، ومن ثم تستمر حمايتها لأنها معلومات سرية خاصة بالمخترع، على الرغم من ذيوع وانتشار الابتكار محل البراءة كذلك قد يعد من قبيل المعارف الفنية الطرق الجديدة لاستعمال الاختراع ذاته، وقد يتوصل إليها المخترع بعد إصدار البراءة، بل إن بعض الأحكام القضائية الأمريكية ذهبت إلى استمرار حماية الاختراع لأنه معرفة فنية حتى بعد صدور البراءة وذلك إذا كان المخترع قد قام بالترخيص إلى (الغير) باستعمالها قبل صدور البراءة، وأساس هذا الحل أنه على الرغم من ذيوع عناصر الاختراع في البراءة إلا أن المعرفة الفنية قد تم نقلها في هذه الحالة بناء على عقد ترخيص معين مما يؤدي إلى إنشاء علاقة ثقة خاصة بين المرخص والمرخص له، وأنه ينبغي استمرار هذه العلاقة حتى بعد صدور البراءة حتى لا يضار المخترع بمجرد حصوله عليها ويترتب على ذلك أن المرخص له في هذه الحالة يلتزم بدفع مقابل للتكنولوجيا لأنها معلومات سرية (معرفة فنية) وليس لأنها براءة اختراع مرخص بها وعادة مايكون هذا المقابل أعلى في الحالة الأولى، والواقع إن هذه الطائفة من الأحكام تبالغ إلى أقصى الحدود في حماية مالك المعرفة الفنية، مما يترتب عليه إهدار الأهداف التي يسعى نظام براءات الاختراع إلى تحقيقها من كشف الاختراع للمجتمع بأسره، كما قد يؤدي ذلك أيضاً إلى التزام المرخص له بدفع نفقات لتكنولوجيا أصبحت في الدومين وذلك عند انتهاء مدة البراءة.
هناك إذاً تناقض بين الفلسفة التي تقوم عليها الحماية المؤسسة على براءة الاختراع، وتلك المؤسسة على الاستتئثار الفعلي لسرية المعرفة الفنية أو ما تعرف في القانون الأمريكي بالحماية المرتكزة على قانون الأسرار التجارية، فصدور البراءة يعني إفشاء سر الاختراع، لأنها تتضمن وصفاً تفصيلياً له، أما الحماية التي يضيفها قانون الأسرار التجارية على المعرفة الفنية فمردها سريتها، فإن زالت السرية عن هذه المعرفة ارتفعت الحماية عنها.
وإذا كانت المشروعات الحائزة للمعرفة الفنية تسعى إلى حمايتها بالاستئثار بها خارج نظام براءات الاختراع إلا أن الأمر ليس بهذه الوساطة في أحوال معينة، من ذلك مثلاً إذا كانت المعرفة الفنية تكمن في ذات المنتج، إذ أن من شأن بيع هذا المنتج في شكله النهائي والمتكامل تمكين الغير من المنافسين من التعرف بسهولة على طريقة صنعه أو تركيبه، وذلك بتحليل عناصر المنتج عن طريق مايسمى بأسلوب Riverse Engineerig ومن ثم فإن بعض خبراء الملكية الصناعية يرون أنه من الأنسب في هذه الحالة المبادرة إلى حماية المنتج ببراءة اختراع إذا توافرت شروط الحصول عليها وذلك قبل طرحه في السوق إذ أن دخول المنتج السوق يجعله مفتقداً لشرط الجدة اللازم توافره في الاختراع، بيد أن طرح المنتج في السوق دون الحصول على براءة اختراع عنه، لا يؤدي بذاته إلى إهدار سرية المعرفة الفنية، لأن الكشف عن هذه السرية يقتضي من المشروعات المنافسة بذل الجهد والمال والوقت سبيل تحليل المنتج للتوصل إلى التكنولوجيا التي يحتوي عليها. وانطلاقاً من ذلك فقد يرى صاحب المنتج التكنولوجي الإبقاء على سرية منتجة وعدم الحصول على طلب براءة اختراع طالما كان مقدراً أن المنافسين لن يتوصلوا بسهولة إلى المعرفة الفنية الكامنة فيه، ومن الواضح أن الباعث على الإبقاء على السرية في هذه الحالة هو الأمل في امتداد الاحتكار الفعلي لتكنولوجيا المنتج لفترة أطول من تلك التي تخولها البراءة، وقد يتحقق هذا الأمل بالفعل إذا كانت المعرفة الفنية التي يحتويها المنتج على درجة عالية من التقدم حتى يصعب على المنافسين اكتشافها في فترة وجيزة.
وعلى أية حال فالأمر لا يخلو من مجازفة من جانب حائز المعرفة الفنية، ولا شك أن اختياره أسلوب الحماية في هذه الحالة يعتمد بشكل جوهري على خبرته ووضعه في السوق وعلى تقديره لمنافسيه.
وإذا كانت الشكوك تثور حول جدوى فعالية حماية تكنولوجيا المنتج خارج نظام براءات الاختراع، فإن هذه الشكوك تكاد تختفي إذا كانت المعرفة الفنية في شكل آلة أو وسيلة صناعية يستخدمها حائز التكنولوجيا في مصنعه أو مشروعه، إذ لا يمكن القول بأنه طالما حافظ صاحب المشروع على سرية تكنولوجيا الآلة أو الوسيلة، فإن هذا يمكنه من التمتع باستئثار فعلي ومع ذلك فإن الخطر ليس بعيداً حتى في هذه الحالة، إذ قد يستطيع مشروع منافس أو أكثر التوصل ـ بطريقة مستقلة ـ إلى التكنولوجيا نفسها، وهنا يجد المنتج الأول للتكنولوجيا نفسه أمام عدة منافسين في السوق كل منهم يستغل المعرفة الفنية التي تم التوصل إليها بطريقة سرية.
ولا يستطيع منع أي منهم من ذلك بل إن الأمر قد يكون أخطر من ذلك على المنتج الأول للتكنولوجيا وذلك فيما وذلك فيما إذا قام المنتج الثاني للتكنولوجيا نفسها بطلب براءة اختراع، وصدورها بالفعل في هذا الفرض الأخير، لا شك أن صاحب براءة الاختراع يستطيع أن يمنع المنتج الأصلي للتكنولوجيا من استغلال المعرفة الفنية التي بحوزته وإبقاءها سراً وحجبها عن المجتمع.
وإذا كانت هناك بعض المخاطر التي تحف بسرية المعرفة الفنية حتى عند قيام منتج التكنولوجيا باستغلالها بنفسه واستخدامها في محيط مشروع، فإن هذه المخاطر لا ريب تزداد عند القيام بالترخيص (للغير) في استخدامها أو استغلالها، من الصحيح إن منتج التكنولوجيا، لا تكون لديه عند القيام بالترخيص للغير بالاستغلال أية نية لفضح سرية المعرفة الفنية خارج نطاق عقد الترخيص أو الكشف عنها للمجتمع، إلا أن تعدد الترخيص بالاستغلال لأكثر من مشروع يزيد من فرص تسرب المعرفة الفنية وكشف لسريتها على الرغم من اتخاذ صاحبها الأصلي التدابير كلها لمنع حصول ذلك.
ومع هذا، فقد يضطر المنتج الأصلي للتكنولوجيا إلى الترخيص إلى (الغير) باستخدامها أو استغلالها لعدم قدرته المادية مثلاً على القيام بذلك بمفرده أو لأنه يرى أنه قد يجني أرباحاً طائلة من وراء عقود الترخيص، والحقيقة أن منتج التكنولوجيا يكون في حسبانه وهو يقوم بالتراخيص (للغير) إمكان حصول تسربها، ومع هذا يمضي قدماً في عمليات الترخيص، لأنه يجني عائداً ضخماً يكون ثمناً عادلاً لما يحوزه من معارف تكنولوجية حتى ولو أصبحت هذه المعارف ـ على المدى البعيد ـ ذائعة بين المشتغلين في الفن الصناعي مفتقدة بذلك الحماية المستندة إلى السرية.
والواقع إن خطر افتضاح سرية المعرفة الفنية لا يقتصر على الأحوال السابقة، بل ينبسط أيضاً على كل فرض من شأنه اتصال علم أي شخص سواء من داخل المشروع أو من خارجه بالأسرار التكنولوجية، ومن أهم هذه الفروض العلاقة التي قد تربط المشروعات الكبرى، لأنها منتجة للتكنولوجيا ببعض المشروعات المستقلة التي تقدم بعض الخدمات المحددة لها، وهذه الأخيرة تعرف باصطلاح Independent Contractors ومن ذلك مثلاً اعتماد مشروع متخصص في إنتاج نوع معين من الأجهزة الطبية على العديد من المشروعات الأخرى الأصغر حجماً وقد تنتج لصالحه بعض أنواع القطع أو الأجزاء اللازمة لهذه الأجهزة، في هذا الفرض لا شك أن المتعاقد مقدم الخدمة سوف يطلع على جانب من الأسرار التكنولوجية التي يحتفظ بهذا المشروع المنتج، ومن هذه الفروض أيضاً، حالة اعتماد منتج التكنولوجيا على بعض الوكالات أو المندوبين المتخصصين في القيام بعمليات التسويق والبيع وهؤلاء يطلق عليهم اصطلاح Sales Agents.
حيث قد تقتضي طبيعة العلاقة الإفصاح لهؤلاء الأشخاص عن الجوانب الخفية للتكنولوجيا.. ولعل من أهم الفروض التي تظهر فيها ضرورة الحماية حالة اتصال علم من يعملون داخل المشروع بالأسرار التكنولوجية.
في كل الفروض السابقة، وغيرها، تظهر الحاجة الماسة إلى وسيلة معينة يتمكن بها المشروع من حماية مايحوزه من معارف فنية من خطر التسرب وإفشائها بما يؤدي إلى ضياع استئثاره واحتكاره لها، ولعل العقد هو أبرز وسائل الحماية التي تمكن منتج التكنولوجيا من حراسة معارفه الفنية من التسرب،وذلك بتضمين عقود مع الآخرين شرطاً صريحاً يقضي بالحفاظ على السرية.
2) الشرط الصريح بالحفاظ على سرية المعرفة الفنية
دفعاً لأي شك حول حماية سرية المعارف الفنية، فإن المشروعات الحائزة لها عادة ما تسعى عند الدخول في اتفاقات معينة تتضمن خطر افتضاح هذه السرية، إلى وضع شرط صريح في هذه الاتفاقات يقضي بالالتزام بالسرية أشكالاً مختلفة حسب طبيعة العلاقات التعاقدية. ويتخذ الشرط المشروع الحائز للمعرفة الفنية بغيره من الأشخاص أو المشروعات الأخرى.
فإذا كانت العلاقة هي رابطة عمل تربط المشروع مالك المعرفة الفنية بالعاملين فيه فإن الشرط الصريح بالالتزام بالسرية قد يأخذ أحد شكلين: فهو من ناحية أولى قد يكون اتفاقاً بعدم إفشاء السرية أو ما يطلق عليه Non – Disclosure Ageement سواء كان ذلك بوضع شرط في عقد العمل ذاته، أو بوثيقة مستقلة تلحق بهذا العقد، وعادة ما يكون للمشروع مالك المعارف التكنولوجية اليد العليا في اتخاذ الشكل الأنسب له، ومن شأن هذا الاتفاق إلزام العامل بعدم استعمال المعرفة الفنية بأي وجه من شأنه فضح سريتها إلى (الغير) وعادة ماتستلزم الشركات الكبرى قيام العامل بالتوقيع على هذا الاتفاق ومن ناحية أخرى فقد يأخذ الشرط الصريح للالتزام بالسرية شكل ما يطلق عليه بالاتفاق بعدم المنافسة ومضمونه التزام العامل بعدم الدخول في أية علاقة عمل مع شركة منافسة أخرى بعد انتهاء عقده الأول مع الشركة مالكة المعرفة الفنية ومع أن مثل هذا الاتفاق يلقى معارضة شديدة من بعض الفقهاء كما أن بعض القوانين الإنجلوسكسونية تبطله كقاعدة عامة بأنه يمثل قيوداً شديدة على العامل في كسب قوته إلا أن القاعدة في القانون والقضاء الأمريكي هي صحة هذا الاتفاق والاستثناء هو بطلانه وأساس هذا الحل في القانون الأمريكي هو أنه إذا كان مثل هذا الاتفاق من شأنه الحد من قدرة العامل على العمل إلا أن السماح له الالتحاق بوظيفة في مشروع آخر منافس قد يكون سبباً مباشراً في التدمير المالي للمشروع الأول منتج التكنولوجيا بسبب تسرب المعرفة الفنية التي قد تعد جوهر هذا المشروع وتزداد أهمية شرط التعاقد الصريح بالالتزام بعدم إفشاء سرية المعرفة خارج نطاق العمل أي في العلاقة بين المشروعات المالكة للمعارف الفنية وغيرها من المشروعات الأخرى التي قد تربط بها بروابط مختلفة كالترخيص بالاستعمال أو البيع أو التأجير، من ذلك مثلاً أنه في عقد البيع الإيجاري فإن المؤجر مالك المعرفة الفنية التي قد تتجسد في صورة آلات أو عدات معينة قد يضع شرطاً في هذا العقد بإلزام المستأجر بالكتمان، وهذا الشرط يعرف اصطلاحاً باسم Black box agreement وذلك لأن المستأجر يرتضي أن لا يخترق سرية المكونات السرية للمعدات المسلمة إليه، بل إنه وإن حصل واكتشف المستأجر بمحض المصادفة أسرار المعرفة الفنية في هذه الآلات والمعدات، فعليه طبقاً للشرط الصريح المنصوص عليه في عقد الإيجار ألا يستخدمها خارج نطاق العقد وأن يحتفظ بسريتها وهذا الشرط صحيح في القانون الأمريكي.
ومن الأحوال أيضاً التي يحرص فيها مالك المعرفة الفنية على وضع شرط صريح الحفاظ على سريتها تلك الحالات التي يرتبط فيها مع مشروعات أخرى بعقود معينة لصيانة المعدات أو الآلات المستخدمة داخل المشروع، وكذلك ارتباطه ببعض الشركات الأخرى التي تقدم للمشروع جانباً من الخدمات مثل الاستشارات الهندسية أو التسويق، أو تلك المشروعات أو الهيئات التي تقوم بالأبحاث لصالح المشروع المنتج للتكنولوجيا. ومن الأمثلة أيضاً على أهمية وضع شرط صريح بالحفاظ على سرية المعرفة الفنية حالة الاندماج بين الشركات، إذ عادة ما تقوم الشركة الدامجة بالنص في عقد الدمج على التزام الشركاء والعاملين في الشركة المندمجة التي زادت شخصيتها المعنوية بعدم إفشاء الأسرار التكنولوجية التي كانت يوماً ما ملكاً للشركة المندمجة. كما يحرص المشروع المالك للمعرفة الفنية على تضمين عقد الترخيص شرطاً صريحاً يملي على المرخص له وعلى العاملين لديه التزاماً بالسرية، حتى بعد انتهاء مدة عقد الترخيص ذاته. بل إن المرخص زيادة في الحيطة قد يفرض الالتزام بالسرية بشرط صريح على مجموع المعارف الفنية المرخص بها، حتى ولو كان بعض مكوناتها أو بعض عناصرها أصبحت ذائعة وذلك منعاً من تسرب الجزء الذي ما زال محمياً عن طريق السرية.
والخلاصة، أن المعرفة الفنية بعدها مجموعة من المعلومات التقنية والصناعية والإدارية والتنظيمية يتعين أن تتوافر على قدر من الجدة أو الأصالة، وإن كان مفهوم الجدة مختلفاً على ذلك المفهوم السائد في مجال براءات الاختراع فكل ما يقصد به أن تتوافر هذه المعلومات على قدر من الأصالة بما يمثل اكتشافاً يعطي صاحبه ميزة تنافسية في مواجهة منافسية كما يتعين أن تكون هذه المعرفة سرية فالمعلومات غير السرية لا يمكن حمايتها في ظل مبادئ الشريعة العامة.
على أن اتصاف المعرفة الفنية بالسرية لا يحول دون القيام مالكها باستغلالها: كل ما هناك أنه ينبغي اتخاذ الاحتياطات الكفيلة بصيانة السرية، وإلا أدى ذلك إلى فقدانه لحقه على المعرفة الفنية وفي سبيل تأكيد هذه الحماية عادة ما يضع المالك شرطاً صريحاً في عقود الترخيص أو عقود العمل أو غيرها بإلزام من يتصل علميه بها في المحافظة على السرية أما خارج نطاق العلاقات التعاقدية أو علاقات الثقة فإن حق الملكية يكون هو الأساس الأول للحماية على نحو ماسوف نرى في المطلب الثاني من هذا البحث.
المطلب الثاني
الطبيعة القانونية للمعرفة الفنية في القانون الأمريكي
تمهيد
لا تتردد المحاكم الأمريكية في إضفاء الحماية القانونية على المعرفة الفنية، حتى في ظل غياب أي اتفاق معين أو علاقة ثقة تلزم المتلقي بالحفاظ على سريتها أو عدم استعمالها خارج الحدود بين المالك الأصلي وشخص المتلقي، وتذهب الأغلبية الساحقة من الأحكام القضائية الأمريكية ـ يؤيدها في ذلك الجانب الأكبر من الفقه ـ إلى تأسيس حماية المعرفة الفنية في هذه الحالة بناء على حق الملكية، فالاعتداء على المعرفة الفنية يشكل اعتداء على الملكية بعدها حقاً عينياً.[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]فالمعرفة الفنية في القانون الأمريكي هي حق عيني وفقاً للمفهوم الضيق لهذا الاصطلاح ولعل الكثيرين من فقهاء الشريعة اللاتينية يرون في ذلك أمراًَ غريباً، بل من الخطأ إمكان تصور عد المعرفة الفنية من الحقوق العينية، وذلك على أساس الحق العيني إنما يخول صاحبه سلطة الاستئثار بشيء ما حتى لا يشاركه في الاختصاص به أشخاص آخرون، ولذلك لا يتصور أن يثبت لشخصين مختلفين في الوقت نفسه حق ملكية كلي كامل لكل منهما على الشيء نفسه، وهذه الفكرة لحق الملكية تتنافى مع إضفاء الحق العيني على المعرفة الفنية، لأن هذه الأخيرة تسمح بتعاصر ملكية عدة أشخاص على ذات المعرفة الفنية ذاتها وممارسة سلطات المالك عليها، طالما أن كلاً منهم قد توصل إليها بطريقة مستقلة، أضف إلى ذلك أن عد المعرفة الفنية من الحقوق العينية يتعارض مع فكرة دوام حق الملكية أي كونها حقاً مطلقاً من حيث مدة البقاء وأن يظل دائم الوجود ولو تغير أشخاص الملاك ولا ينقضي إلا عند هلاك الشيء نفسه محل الحق وفكرة الملكية من هذا المنظور تتناقض مع مفهوم المعرفة الفنية فهذه الأخيرة تتسم بالسرية، فإن بقيت سراً كان لصاحبها الاستمتاع بحقوق المالك، ولكن إذا توصل إليها شخص آخر وحصل على براءة اختراع عنها، ففي هذه الحالة نجد أن محل المعرفة ما زال موجوداً لدى المبتكر، ولكنه سلب ممارسة حقوقه عليها عند صدور البراءة للشخص الثاني، وبالتالي فالمعرفة الفنية حق غير دائم.
على أنه قبل الرد على الحجج السابقة، وقبل البدء في مناقشة مدى عد المعرفة الفنية حقاً من حقوق الملكية وفقاً لهذا الاصطلاح بمعناه الضيق في القانون الأمريكي، فمن المناسب إلقاء الضوء على أمرين هامين: فمن ناحية أولى فإن حماية المعرفة الفنية في القانون الأمريكي هي حماية مستمدة من مبادئ الشريعة أي أنها حماية خارج النطاق الفيدرالي، أي في ظل قوانين الولايات المختلفة، وطبقاً لقواعد العدالة ، ومن المسلم به في هذا المجال إن قضاة محاكم العدالة لهم الحرية في الاعتراف بأنواع جديدة من الملكية، طبقاً لقواعد العدالة، وليس هناك شروط محددة أو مقيدة على حريتهم في تقرير ذلك سواء بالنسبة لموضوع الحق، أو بالنسبة لتلك السلطات التي يخولها الحق المالك، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن اصطلاح الملكية في القانون الأمريكي أكثر اتساعاً مما تعرفه الشريعة اللاتينية فهو قد يشير إلى أي مال ذي قيمة معينة سواء كان هذا المال ينصب على شيء ما، أو كان يتمثل في مصلحة شخصية أو رابطة اقتضاء من شخص ما، على أن الجانب الأكبر من الفقه اللاتيني يرفض بشدة إدخال الحقوق الشخصية في مضمون حق الملكية بعدها حقاً عينياً، وكل ما هناك أن الحق على المعرفة يخول صاحبه فرض التزامات معينة.
ومن هذا يبقى القول بأن الاعتراف بالحق في ملكية المعرفة الفنية أصبح من الأمور التي يكاد يسلم بها القضاء الأمريكي الحديث، ويتبعه في ذلك أغلبية الفقه الأنجلوسكسوني، وفيما يلي سنحاول إيضاح مدى الاعتراف بحق ملكية المعرفة في القانون الأمريكي، وفقاً لقواعد الشريعة العامة بعدها مجموعة القواعد التي تضفي الحماية المدنية عليها، ثم نقوم بإيضاح أن المعرفة الفنية ـ من وجهة نظر الحماية الجنائية ـ يمكن أن تصبح محلاً للملكية طبقاً للقانون الفيدرالي، وبعض قوانين الولايات.
أولاً: مضمون حق الملكية في المعرفة الفنية طبقاً لمبادئ الشريعة العامة
أ?) الجدل حول الاعتراف بالحق في ملكية المعرفة الفنية
يذهب بعضهم إلى أن المعرفة الفنية لا يمكن عدها حقاً عينياً على شيء معين، وأن حمايتها إنما يكون من خلال رابطة شخصية تربط من يحوزها بمن اتصل علمه بها، من خلال ثقة معينة كوجود علاقة عمل تلزم العامل بالحفاظ على السرية أو علاقة ترخيص تلزم المرخص له بعدم الاستعمال خارج النطاق المحدد في العقد فإن حصل إخلال بمقتضيات هذه العلاقة تعين إضفاء الحماية القانونية.
ويستند هذا الرأي أساساً إلى الحكم الشهير الصادر في قضية du pont v. Masland وتتلخص وقائع هذه القضية في أن ماسلاند اكتسب من خلال عمله في شركة ديبونت العملاقة المعرفة الفنية الخاصة بطريقة معينة لتصنيع الجلود الصناعية على أنه إبان انتهاء علاقة هذا العامل مع الشركة المذكورة فلقد بدأ هو نفسه، بطريقة مستقلة، تصنيع هذه النوعية من الجلود، مستخدماً في ذلك المعلومات الفنية التي اكتسبها في أثناء خدمته في الشركة، عندئذ رفعت الشركة دعوى لاستصدار أمر بمنعه من الاستمرار في استعمال هذه المعرفة الفنية فأصدرت محكمة أول درجة حكماً بمنعه من القيام بالترخيص (الغير) في استغلالها، ولكنها لم تحرمه من استعمالها في إطار مشروعه، وفي الاستئناف تم إلغاء الحكم، ثم رفعت القضية بعدئذ إلى المحكمة العليا، فحكمت بتأييد حكم أول درجة ثم حكمت أيضاً بمنع العامل من استعمال مااكتسبه من معلومات فنية، وذلك على أساس أنه قد تمكن من الحصول عليها من خلال علاقة ثقة معينة، ومن ثم فإن هذه المعلومات وصلت إليه في إطار معين لا ينبغي له أن يستفيد منها بخلاف ما تفرضه طبيعة هذه العلاقة ذاتها.
ولقد ذهب بعض الفقهاء إلى أن استناد المحكمة إلى علاقة الثقة يعني تجاهلها لوجود أية حماية مؤسسة على حق الملكية، ومع هذا تذهب أغلبية مفهوم الفقه الأمريكي، في تعليقها على هذا الحكم، إلى أن تأسيس الحماية في هذه القضية على أساس فكرة الثقة ليس معناه أن المحكمة قد أعلنت رفضها لفكرة الملكية كأساس للحماية، وكل ما هناك أن المحكمة قد رأت أنه من الأفضل بناء الحماية على فكرة الثقة في هذه القضية بالذات بالنظر إلى خصوصية علاقة العمل حسب الوقائع المعروضة، ومن ثم فإن الأمر لا يمنع من حماية المعرفة الفنية بناء على فكرة الملكية في الأحوال الأخرى التي قد لا تتوافر فيها علاقة ثقة.
والواقع أن المحاكم الأمريكية جرت من فترة بعيدة على الاعتراف بحق الملكية على المعرفة الفنية، ففي قضية قديمة نسبياً قالت إحدى المحاكم الفيدرالية في قضية Allen v Shellnar بأنه سواء كان موضوع الابتكار قابلاً لشموله ببراءة اختراع أولاً، فطالما كان المبتكر يحتفظ به سراً، فإنه على الرغم من عدم وجود احتكار له (أي مثل الذي تخلفه البراءة) فإن له مع ذلك حق ملكية تحميه محكمة المستشار ضد أي شخص يقوم عن سوء نية، باستخدامه خارقاً بذلك علاقة الثقة التي وضعت فيه ومع أن هذا الحكم كغيره من الكثير من الأحكام الأمريكية يعترف بحق الملكية، إلا أن حماية هذا الحق تتم كما هو واضح من خلال علاقة الثقة.
والأحكام القضائية السابقة وغيرها الكثيرة لم تكن صريحة في تفريد فكرة الملكية كأساس وحيد للحماية القانونية للمعرفة الفنية، إذا كانت علاقة الثقة تؤدي الدور الأساسي في الحماية، ومع هذا ففي سابقة قضائية هامة وحديثة حسمت المحكمة العليا الأمريكية هذه المسألة فلقد تضمنت قضية Ruchellhaus v Moonsanto مشكلة مدى دستورية بعض نصوص القوانين الفيدرالية التي تتطلب تسجيل بعض أنواع المبيدات الحشرية وكان Monsanto قد طور طريقة مبتكرة لتركيب إحدى هذه المبيدات وكانت لديه البيانات عن المعادلات الكيميائية لهذا الابتكار، وكانت سرية هذا الاكتشاف تتركز في عدم إفشاء هذه البيانات وعدم وصولها بطريقة أو بأخرى إلى المنافسين، وخاصة أن المكتشف فضل استغلالها كمعرفة فنية، وعدم طلب براءة اختراع عنها، ومن ثم فتقديم البيانات هذه البيانات إلى الجهة الإدارية، والسماح لأي شخص بالاطلاع عليها معناه فضح سرية الاكتشاف وضياع حق الاستئثار الذي تخوله المعرفة الفنية للمكتشف.
ولقد حكمت المحكمة بأن إلزام المكتشف بتقديم هذه البيانات إلى الجهة الإدارية يشكل انتزاعاً واعتداء على حقوق المخترع، في ظل قوانين الولايات لأنه يشكل نوعاً من الاستيلاء عليها دون تعويض عادل، وأن هذا يخالف متطلبات مبدأ مشروعية وفقاً للتعديل الخامس من الدستور، وذلك على أساس أن المخترع له حق ملكية على المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بطريقة تركيب هذا المبيد الحشري الذي تلزمه جهة الإدارة بإفشائها، هذه البيانات تشكل حق ملكية بالمعنى الفني، وتخول صاحبها السلطة في منع الآخرين والمنافسين من الاستفادة بها، وتؤدي إلى استئثار المخترع باستعمال واستغلال اكتشافه.
ولقد ذهب بعضهم أيضاً إلى أن الحق على المعرفة الفنية لا يعد حق ملكية بالمعنى الدقيق، لأنه حق لا يتسم بالدوام، إذ يختفي هذا الحق بمجرد أن تصبح المعلومات علنية أو يتوصل إليها عدد كبير من الأشخاص بحيث تتلاشى الميزة التنافسية التي تخولها السرية، كما أن أسلوب حمايتها يعتمد إلى حد كبير على الأسلوب الذي يتم نقلها به إلى الأشخاص الآخرين وأيضاً على ظروف استعمالها.
والواقع أن الحجة السابقة ليست قاطعة إذ أنه يكون من المسلم به أن المقصود بدوام حق الملكية هو استمرار وجوده ما دام محله ولا يزول إلا بزواله، فهو دوام للحق نفسه لا لشخص المالك .. فحق الملكية إذاً حق دائم يدوم ما بقي محله فلا ينقضي إلا بهلاك الشيء، فوجود المحل واستمراره شرط لاستمرار حق الملكية على الشيء فإذا طبقنا ذلك على المعرفة الفنية أمكن القول بأن السرية هي شرط بقاء محل الحماية، فإن زالت السرية أدى ذلك إلى فناء هذا المحل نفسه إلى المعرفة الفنية بحيث تصبح أمراً مباحاً، وهلال المعرفة الفنية معناه زوال القيمة التنافسية التي كانت تخولها للمالك الأصلي لها، فحق الملكية على المعرفة الفنية هو حق دائم من هذا المنظور، وافتضاح سريتها يؤدي إلى مجرد هلال محل الحماية، ثم إنه إذا كانت المعرفة الفنية من حقوق الملكية التي يمكن وصفها بإمكان الاختفاء والذوبان بمجرد أن تصبح المعلومات التي تحتويها ذائعة ومنتشرة فإن هذه الخصيصة ليست قاصرة على حقوق المعرفة الفنية وحدها، بل هي سمة لبعض أنواع حقوق الملكية الصناعية الأخرى، فملكية العلامة التجارية تكتسب في القانون الأمريكي، عن طريق الاستعمال والتسجيل ما هو إلا أثر مقرر لملكية، ويقصد بذلك الاستعمال الفعلي الذي يجعل للعلامة التجارية تزول إذا لم تعد العلامة بذاتها كافية لتمييز أو تعيين المنتج، وذلك إذا أصبحت مثلاً من الذيوع والانتشار بحيث ترتبط في أذهان الناس ليس بصنف المنتج وإنما بجنسه، في هذه الحالة تنثر ملكية العلامة التجارية، ويشترك الجميع في إمكان استخدامها لجنس المنتج نفسه، واختفاء ملكية العلامة في هذه الحالة لا يطعن في أنها كانت يوماً محلاً لحق الملكية، ومن ذلك أيضاً أن قواعد الشريعة العامة ما زالت تضفي الملكية على الأعمال الفنية والأدبية غير المنشورة، وطالما بقيت كذلك، أما إذا قام صاحب العمل الأدبي أو الفني غير المنشور باطلاع الآخرين عليه، فإنه يفقد هذه الحماية التي تقررها قواعد العدالة، ومع هذا لا يمكن الطعن في الاعتراف بحق الملكية للمؤلف على عمله غير المشروع قبل تسربه إلى الآخرين، بل إن المخترع الذي حصل على براءة اختراع ينتهي حق الاستئثار المخول له بالبراءة بعد سبع عشرة سنة بحيث يصبح للجميع حق استخدامه وهذا لا يطعن في الاعتراف له بحق الاحتكار خلال الفترة التي كانت تسري فيها البراءة.
أما الحجة الأساسية التي تبرز دائماً كأساس للهجوم على منطق الاعتراف بملكية المعرفة الفنية فهي أن هناك فارقاً جوهرياً بين نظام براءات الاختراع ونظام حماية المعرفة الفنية، فبراءة الاختراع في رأي الكثير من الفقهاء، تخول صاحبها حق ملكية من حيث أنها تعطيه فرصة الاستئثار بها واحتكار استغلال الاختراع طوال مدة البراءة، أما مالك المعرفة الفنية فهو لا يستطيع منع الأشخاص الآخرين من مواصلة استعمال واستغلال المعارف الفنية المشابهة التي توصلوا إليها بطريقة مستقلة سواء كانوا في ذلك سابقين أو لاحقين للشخص طالب الحماية، وبعبارة أخرى ففكرة الاستئثار التي تميز الحق الذي تحوله البراءة لا تتوافر بصدد المعرفة الفنية.
ويذهب الفقه الراجح في الولايات المتحدة إلى تنفيذ الحجة السابقة من وجهين: أولاً، فحق المخترع على براءة الاختراع ليس حق ملكية عادياً، وإنما احتكار momopoly فمن صدرت له البراءة يمكنه منع أي شخص آخر توصل إلى الابتكار نفسه، وإن كان للأخير السبق في الاكتشاف من القيام باستغلال الاختراع أو التصرف فيه، إلا أن البراءة لا تخول سلطات المالك حيث لا تعطي حقاً بالاستئثار باستعمال الاختراع، أو على حد تعبير أحد فقهاء الملكية الصناعية في مصر. "إن حق الملكية يشمل عناصر ثلاثة هي: الاستعمال، والاستغلال، والتصرف،" وهذه العناصر لا تتوافر جميعها في حقوق الملكية الصناعية، فالحق في براءة الاختراع يتكون من عنصري الاستغلال والتصرف فحسب، دون عناصر الاستعمال بمعنى أن صاحب براءة الاختراع له أن يباشر استغلالها وأن يتصرف في البراءة بأن يتنازل عنها لغيره بمقابل أو بغير مقابل، ولكن لا يترتب على الحق في البراءة حق صاحبها في استعمال اختراعه استعمالاً خاصاً لنفسه، إذ إن استعمال الشخص لشيء مادي إنما هو عنصر من عناصر حق الملكية العادي وليس من خصائص حقوق الملكية الصناعية، وإذا كان للمخترع أن يستعمل الجهاز الذي ابتكره فإنما استعماله للجهاز ترتب على حق ملكية عادية للجهاز وليس نتيجة منحه براءة الاختراع وتبعاً لذلك فإن الحق في براءة الاختراع يختلف عن حق الملكية إذ إن البراءة لا يترتب عليها حق استعمال مثل الاستعمال الذي يترتب على حق الملكية". أما عن الوجه الثاني للرد على الانتقاد السابق فهو أن حق ملكية المعرفة الفنية يخول المالك سلطات الملكية كلها في القانون الأمريكي بما فيها سلطة الاستعمال التي لا تخولها البراءة، كما أن هذه السلطات هي سلطات استئثارية على المحل ذاته؟ يجب أن نلاحظ أن المعرفة الفنية لو وجدت لدى أشخاص عدة في وقت واحد فإن ذلك لا يخل بسلطات الملكية الثابتة لكل منهم إذ إن كلاً منهم قد حاز هذه المعرفة بطريقة مستقلة، أي وصلت إليه بطريق مشروع عن طريق البحث والاجتهاد الذاتي، ويمكن لأيهم الاستئثار بما توصل إليه من إليه من خلق أو ابتكار أضف إلى ذلك أنه مهما بلغت درجة التشابه بين ما توصل إليه عدة أشخاص لمعرفة فنية ما، فإنه يبقى مع ذلك اختلافاً في المحتوى ولو كان هذا الاختلاف هامشياً أو بسيطاً مما ينفي إمكانية وجود تطابق تام بين معارف فنية معينة، ومن ثم فإن محل الملكية ليس واحداً وإنما هو يتعدد الملاك.
فالمعرفة الفنية وفقاً لكل من الفقه والقضاء الأمريكي هي حق ملكية بالمعنى الضيق، وهناك تطبيقات عديدة في القانون الأمريكي تؤكد على هذا المعنى من ذلك أنه يجوز للشريك أن يقدم المعرفة الفنية التي ابتكرها أو طورها كحصة في شركة ما، على سبيل التمليك فتصبح المعرفة الفنية ملكاً للشركة ذاتها كشخص معنوي، ويمكن دخولها في موجودات الشركة عند التصفية، ولا يجوز للشريك بعدئذ استعمالها أو استغلالها أو التصرف بها بطريقة منفردة،أضف إلى ذلك أن الشريك عند تقديمه المعرفة الفنية كحصة في الشركة فإنه يحصل على أسهم عينية ومن ثم يراعى إجراءات تقدير الحصة العينية بالنسبة للمعرفة الفنية قبل منح هذه الأسهم، كما أن قانون الضرائب الأمريكي يعامل بصفة العامة الضرائب على استغلال وبيع المعرفة الفنية معاملة الضرائب على الملكية، بل إن المعرفة الفنية يجوز أن تكون محلاً لعقد الأمانة الذي يستلزم أن يكون محله وارداً على ملكية شيء ما، ومن التطبيقات كذلك التي تؤكد فكرة الاعتراف بحق ملكية المعرفة الفنية، أنه لا يجوز بمجرد وفاة صاحب المعرفة الفنية، رفع دعوى لمنع الاعتداء عليها، إلا بعد انتقال التركة نفسها إلى الوراثة، لأن الدعوى في هذه الحالة هي دعوى عينية، ولعل أطرف التطبيقات في هذا الصدد أنه عند شهر إفلاس المدين صاحب المعرفة الفنية، فإنه تغل يده عن التصرف فيها أو استغلالها، وأيضاً لم تم بيع المشروع المالك للمعرفة الفنية خلال فترة الريبة فإن لا يجوز للمشتري أن يقوم برفع دعوى ضد الشخص الذي قام بالاعتداء على المعرفة الفنية وذلك في الفترة بين حصول البيع ورفع دعوى شهر الإفلاس لأن ذلك سيكون من حق جماعة الدائنين.
ب)سلطات مالك المعرفة الفنية في ظل مبادئ الشريعة العامة
يعترف القانون الأمريكي، طبقاً لمبادئ الشريعة العامة بحق ملكية المبتكر على المعرفة الفنية التي توصل إليها، وعليه يمكن لصاحب المعرفة الفنية أن يباشر عليها السلطات التي يخولها حق الملكية.
فمن ناحية أولى يكون لمالك المعرفة الفنية التمتع باستعمال واستخدام هذه المعرفة دون أي تدخل من شخص آخر، طالما احتفظ بذلك بطريقة سرية ، ولا يطعن في استئثار المالك في استعمال المعرفة الفنية، أن يقوم آخرون بمحاولة التوصل إليها أو التوصل إليها فعلاً واستعمالها،طالما تم هذا بطريقة مستقلة تماماً كما ذكرنا، ومن ثم فإن حق الملكية على المعرفة الفنية يسمح لكل من توصل إليها بطريق مشروع من الاستئثار باستعمالها في مواجهة المنافسين الذين لم يتوصلوا بعد إلى اكتشافها فهو استئثار في مواجهة الجميع أي المنافسين الذين عجزوا عن تطوير المعرفة نفسها بطريقة تلقائية ومشروعة.
وعليه فإن مالك المعرفة الفنية يمكنه استعمالها كما تستعمل الملكية على الأشياء في الأنواع الأخرى من الملكية على الأشياء، ودون قيود أو حدو[/align]*

----------

